# Verb escollir: primera persona del sing.



## TraductoraPobleSec

Ahir al vespre, llegint Pla (_Direcció Lisboa_, volum XXVIII de l'OC), vaig trobar-me amb una cosa que em va deixar garratibada... Us ho transcric:

"Fa molts anys que no *escolleixo* els meus vestits i les meves corbates. Ignoro totalment el nombre de camises que posseeixo". Això és una traducció de Pla de part d'una entrevista d'una periodista francesa al dictador Salazar. 

Què li va passar a Pla en traduir aquest fragment???  És que sóc una ignorant i se m'escapa alguna cosa? És que si a mi un alumne m'escriu *escolleixo*, el decapito directament .

En sabeu res?


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

No se pas! Però si et serveix de consol, a l'Obra Completa m'hi he trobat amb diverses paraules com la que cites. No l'he pas llegida tota, certament, però sembla com si algú de Destino s'haguera dedicat a corretgir-lo. No puc aventurar res més, hi ho deixo com a -com ho diuen?- coses dels follets de la impremta.

PD. Au, va! Que te'ls estimes!


----------



## Samaruc

Si més no en l'estàndard que es fa servir a València, hi ha un grup de verbs de la tercera conjugació que admeten tant la conjugació incoativa com la pura... 

No sé, ara em vénen al cap "afegir" ("jo afig"  /  "jo afegesc/afegisc"), "fregir" ("jo frig"  /  "jo fregesc/fregisc"), "vestir" ("jo em vist"  /  "jo em vestesc/vestisc")... 

Però amb el verb "escollir" no em sona que hi haja aquesta doble opció... A mi només em sona bé "jo escull", la veritat és que "jo escollesc/escollisc" no em sona gens bé...

El cas és que, en el parlar espontani valencià, no és estrany trobar-se amb vacil·lacions en aquest tema i conjugar un pur com a incoatiu. Però clar, això és en la parla espontània, una altra cosa és un text formal del mestre Pla...


Bon cap de setmana!


----------



## Keiria

Jo ho he sentit moltes vegades. De fet un dels últims cops vaig buscar si era correcte o no pq em sona molt malament, però al final et fan dubtar...


----------



## tamen

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Això és una traducció de Pla de part d'una entrevista d'una periodista francesa al dictador Salazar.
> 
> Què li va passar a Pla en traduir aquest fragment???  És que sóc una ignorant i se m'escapa alguna cosa? És que si a mi un alumne m'escriu *escolleixo*, el decapito directament .
> 
> En sabeu res?




No sé res del fragment que transcrius, però:

Tot i que la més gran part de l'obra de Pla és catalana, n'hi ha moltíssims fragments que hi van ser incorporats –no tots a proposta de Pla, sinó de Vergés, l'editor– procedents dels articles que publicava sempre a Destino i dels quals no hi ha altre original que el català.
Quan l'original no era català, els traductors van ser diversos: Bardagí, Porcel, Jordi Pujol i Cofan (un palafrugellenc que Pla cita sovint), etc.
Tot Pla és corregit, però aquí tampoc no hi ha una sola mà que hi intervingui: fonamentalment va ser en Bartomeu Bardagí (pare del mestre Bardagí. Modèstia a part, jo en vaig ser company al diari Avui i a la Diputació de Barcelona. En vaig aprendre moltes i moltes coses. Entre altres treballs que em va passar, també hi ha una part (no gaire important, però la meitat del volum _El viatge s'acaba  _i un bon tros de _Cròniques parlamentàries. _En aquests treballs la meva feina (com la d'en Bardagí o els altres correctors - traductors consistia a transcriure corregint (les meves correccions es limitaven estrictament a qüestions bàsiques; les d'en Bardagí alguna vegada eren una mica més "creative") si l'original era català; si era castellà, naturalment a traduir-ho i, en la mesura que la traducció ho permetés, a fer-ho en un estil diguem que "acostat al de l'autor". Pel que fa a transcripció - correcció, aquí veuràs un parell de pàgines de l'original (ORIGINAL AUTÒGRAF DE PLA que l'editorial Destino em va donar i que, naturalment, vaig tornar).
Conclusió: en l'obra de Pla hi ha intervingut força gent. Tractant-se del text que dius, és probable que l'error no sigui de Pla. Sabia escriure i sabia la llengua força bé, si bé semblaven relliscar-li certes coses: per exemple, als manuscrits que he tingut a les mans, sistemàticament escriu "istiu" i mai estiu. I, ni que sigui poc significatiu, com que és el que demanes, posaria la mà al foc que aquell *escolleixo *que et fa rodar el cap no és seu.


----------



## Domtom

*escollir* Es conjuga en forma pura: escullo, escull, escullen, esculli, escullin... (no *_escolleixo_...).

JORDI BRUGUERA I TALLEDA: *Diccionari de dubtes i dificultats del català. *Enciclopedia Catalana, Barcelona, primera edició, 2000, 279 pàgines. Pàgina 97.


* (Aquest asterisc vol dir "mot o locució no admesos".)
-


----------



## tamen

On dic



tamen said:


> No sé res del fragment que transcrius, però:
> "... no hi ha altre original que el català."
> vull dir, és clar, "no hi ha altre original que el *castellà*".


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

És sabut de tothom que en l'obra de Pla, tan oceànica i còsmica , hi van intervenir diverses mans. Suposo que sí, que té sentit que aquesta fos una errada d'algun "secretari" de torn tenint en compte que no es tracta d'un fragment original del mestre, sinó d'una petita traducció d'un text d'una periodista anomenada Garnière. De tota manera, us ho volia demanar perquè mai no està de més .

Ahir, en el mateix volum, em vaig trobar amb un *mí *, el que em duu a pensar que potser _Direcció Lisboa_ no va ser objecte de prou cura per part de Destino .


----------



## Laia

Hola a tothom!

Del mateix estil... hi ha una cançó dels Pets que diu:

_*I com més et coneixo,* 
*molt més m'agrada el teu gos.* 
*Ell el que sent no ho canvia cada dia,* 
*i quan estima és de debò.*_​
És correcte o també és un error? A mi em va semblar incorrecte a primera vista, però com que ja tinc algunes coses oblidades de quan anava a l'escola... A veure què n'opineu.​


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Laia said:


> Hola a tothom!
> 
> Del mateix estil... hi ha una cançó dels Pets que diu:
> 
> _*I com més et coneixo,* _
> _*molt més m'agrada el teu gos.* _
> _*Ell el que sent no ho canvia cada dia,* _
> _*i quan estima és de debò.*_​
> 
> És correcte o també és un error? A mi em va semblar incorrecte a primera vista, però com que ja tinc algunes coses oblidades de quan anava a l'escola... A veure què n'opineu.​


 
Molt bon dia, Laia.

En aquest fil (aparèixer) se'n va parlar. Jo mai no dic _coneixo_, però, mira quines coses, quan ho sento no se'm fa tan estrany ni horrible com quan sento o llegeixo _escolleixo_... 

Coses meves, suposo... No sé si a la resta també us passa...


----------

